# woops obs has crasheds



## manudona (Jun 6, 2019)

Hola , tengo un gran problema con obs, mi gpu es radeon rx 580 8gb y cuando comienzo la transmisión, el error es "woops, OBS ha fallado" y no me permite iniciar la transmisión, he buscado por todas partes una solución. y no lo he encontrado, necesito tu ayuda si puedes, estaré eternamente agradecido
Mostrar menos


----------



## WizardCM (Jun 7, 2019)

When you get that popup (Whoops, OBS has crashed), please click "Yes" and paste the text to https://pastebin.com/ then post the link here.


----------



## manudona (Jun 16, 2019)

[QUOTE = "WizardCM, post: 407739, miembro: 48369"] Cuando aparezca la ventana emergente (Whoops, OBS se ha bloqueado), haga clic en "Sí" y pegue el texto en https://pastebin.com/ y luego publique el enlace aquí. [/ CITA]
https://pastebin.com/bU48gNN8


----------



## WizardCM (Jun 16, 2019)

That paste is private and I cannot view it. Please mark it as public. Crash reports don't contain any personally identifiable information.


----------



## tantan (Jun 17, 2019)

WizardCM said:


> When you get that popup (Whoops, OBS has crashed), please click "Yes" and paste the text to https://pastebin.com/ then post the link here.


https://pastebin.com/KrvCpA4Z


----------



## WizardCM (Jun 18, 2019)

tantan said:


> https://pastebin.com/KrvCpA4Z


Hmm, we were hoping that crash was gone.

Please manually upload your log file. 

(Windows)
1. Press win+r to open the Run dialog
2. Paste the following into the box and hit OK: %APPDATA%\obs-studio\logs
3. Then find the desired log file (usually the latest) and post it on pastebin, then post the link here.


----------



## tantan (Jun 18, 2019)

WizardCM said:


> Hmm, we were hoping that crash was gone.
> 
> Please manually upload your log file.
> 
> ...


https://pastebin.com/pcHxyMqj


----------



## tantan (Jun 19, 2019)

WizardCM said:


> Hmm, we were hoping that crash was gone.
> 
> Please manually upload your log file.
> 
> ...


Are you going to help me?


----------



## manudona (Jun 21, 2019)

[QUOTE = "manudona, post: 408639, miembro: 193562"] [QUOTE = "WizardCM, post: 407739, miembro: 48369"] Cuando marque la ventana emergente (Whoops, OBS se ha bloqueado), haga clic en "Sí" y pegue el texto en https://pastebin.com/ y luego publique el enlace aquí. [/ CITA]
https://pastebin.com/bU48gNN8 [/ QUOTE]
[QUOTE = "tantan, post: 409134, miembro: 195785"] ¿Me vas a ayudar? [/ QUOTE]
[QUOTE = "WizardCM, post: 407739, miembro: 48369"] Cuando aparezca la ventana emergente (Whoops, OBS se ha bloqueado), haga clic en "Sí" y pegue el texto en https://pastebin.com/ y luego publique el enlace aquí. [/ CITA]
https://pastebin.com/t9DF3t0z


----------



## tantan (Jun 25, 2019)

tantan said:


> Are you going to help me?


Never mind, I just reinstalled OBS Studio


----------

